# 1995 Newmar Kountry Aire w/F-53 chassis, 460 Ford V-8



## ARFFMAN (Mar 18, 2012)

The next project that I will be tackling on my 38 foot 1995 Kountry Aire, is the engine, a Ford 460. I'll be replacing the fuel pump and changing all fluids and filters. The question I have for everyone, in order for to get a ballpark figure is: What kind of MPG's should I expect.(without towing) The 460 has 40,076 miles on it and has been sitting idle for 5 years. Any suggestions regarding a 460?
View attachment 180


----------



## C Nash (Mar 18, 2012)

6 to 8 MPG but a lot will depend on how you drive.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks , now I have a ballpark figure to judge on.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 21, 2012)

Arff - I have the 6.8 liter (414 cubic inch) Ford V-10 in my Class C and I get 6 to 8 mpg going solo.  This trip to Alaska, towing a 17 foot trailer with all our furniture, I'm HOPING for 5 mpg.  Hoping!!!


----------



## Triple E (Mar 21, 2012)

akjimny;76839 said:
			
		

> Arff - I have the 6.8 liter (414 cubic inch) Ford V-10 in my Class C and I get 6 to 8 mpg going solo.  This trip to Alaska, towing a 17 foot trailer with all our furniture, I'm HOPING for 5 mpg.  Hoping!!!



Jimmy I don't want to make you any sicker about the cost but we are 14 cents a way from being $4.00 a gallon for gas.  Man, 4 dollars for every 5 miles!  Someone is getting rich and it's not us.    I was in Montana two weekends ago and they are about forty cents a gallon cheaper then here in Washington.  I hope that helps a little.  You do drive through Montana don't you?


----------



## akjimny (Mar 21, 2012)

Steve - I've budgeted this trip at $5.00 per gallon for gas.  I hope it isn't that expensive in the states but I know it will be that and more in Canada.  I paid $5.45 a gallon up in the Yukon Territory last year, and I'm sure it won't be any better this year.  Now I know why we get so many Canadian visitors down here in Florida, especially with the exchange rate in their favor now.

Usually we use Shelby, Montana, as our jumping-off place, but this year we are going to try going up thru Minot, ND.  Then thru Saskatchewan and onward.  Haven't been that way since 1986.  Hopefully the roads will be good and not too many oil service trucks throwing rocks thru my windshied, again.  May 1st is coming up fast and still have a lot of packing to do.  Lots of doctor appointments to finish up with and prescriptions to fill for the trip.  Whooppee - my life and welcome to it.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jimmy I wish to and the "boss lady" the best. I also hope the price of gas drops as well. I know it will before the election gets here. Prez O will open the reserve up and the price of gas  will fall like rocks coming down the mountain sidethat . He will to say "he" did it for America, but really just to get him more votes.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info, hope you have a safe and great trip to Alaska. Keep us informed of progress. Love to hear about your MPGs on towing. Have fun!


----------



## Pillaz (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a 96 Newmar Dutchstar with a 460 F53. Newmar makes a fine RV but they are heavier than most. I get a out 6mpg not towing and 4mph towing.  Driving slower will improve mpg greatly. I would also suggest that you run some fuel system cleaner in your gas tank for the first couple of fill ups to clean out the throttle body and add a little lucas oil treatment to your oil change. Just my opinion.  Enjoy your travels


----------



## Pillaz (Mar 22, 2012)

Arffman, I would suggest that you add Airbag helper springs to your MH if they are not already installed. The suspension on older motor homes tend to sag and soften over time. I put them on mine last year and the ride improvement was huge. Just something to consider.


----------

